# Pulled Over By Highway Patrol In Pasadena, Funny Story



## AMovieVillain (Dec 8, 2008)

So i went to see a movie in pasadena on saturday, afterwords i smoked in my car and left to get on the freeway, i took mod edit(which was stupid of me, cops everywhere) My car has tints too, so i was driving and a cop pulled behind me and stopped me by the frozen yogurt shop, 2 of them rushed me and without the usual, lisence and registration talk told me "wheres the marijuana, give it to us" lolll, i was like mod edit, i smoked in the parking lot, so they couldnt have seen me. I was still pretty high, but i told him "i dont have any" he said "ya right, hurry up and give it to us", so im like mod edit it and gave it to him, he looked at it and i told him i have a medical marijuana card, he didnt even ask for anything else, he looked at me and said "alright get out of here" and took my marijuana, lollllllllllllll, i had about an eight on me. I was shaking and awe struck, i was pretty stoned too, he could of mod edit me, guess they just wanted to party, lol, as he turned to leave, i saw it was a Highway Patrol car, and there mean mother mod edit, all in all it was a pretty interesting night.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 9, 2008)

Please click HERE 
or click the link in the signiture.
you failed to read the rules of the forum when you signed up.
please take time to read them as it will make your stay with us
more comfortable for all of us.


----------

